
It's nearly impossible to afford a cup of coffee in Venezuela - nwrk
https://www.axios.com/venezuela-hyperinflation-economic-crisis-coffee-cash-3c78a2e4-5d2f-4b91-b774-1dfbcf3c4cfd.html
======
occamrazor
How are people paying for coffee (or anything else for that matters) in
Venezuela? I doubt many people carry bagd full of cash, especially if, as
written in TFA, bank withdrawals are very limited.

~~~
cimmanom
Probably the same thing that happens anywhere that currency is unavailable or
useless:

\- informal systems of credit \- barter \- alternative forms of unofficial
currency (e.g. Using food stamps or the equivalent for currency; using
something like poker chips for currency) \- using foreign currency

This does put a damper on commerce, but prevents essential small-scale day to
day transactions from grinding to a complete halt.

